# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Bilancio Di Previsione 2007

## ANTONIO3846

Cari colleghi,
gradirei conoscere il vostro parere circa l'anno a cui fare riferimento ai fini della previsone per le spese del personale da indicare nel bilancio di previsone per l'anno 2007.
La finanziaria fa riferimento genericamente a quelle precedenti ma non indica a quale anno.
Alcuni responsabili degli uffici di ragioneria hanno sollevato il dubbio in merito all'anno a cui riferirsi, sostenendo che potrebbe considerarsi anche l'anno 2006 dato che le spese per il personale sono state già accertate ed impegnate, altri invece sostengono (me compreso) che bisogna fare riferimento al bilancio consuntivo approvato ovvero all'anno 2005.
Inoltre nelle spese del personale per l'anno 2007 occorre inserire anche le eventuali integrazioni e maggiorazioni salariali? In che misura?
Cosa ne pensate.

----------


## francesco

secondo me occorre fare riferimento al 2006,dal momento che l'anno 2006 risente delle riduzioni imposte con la legge finanziaria precedente.

----------

